# New User  Spice



## spice (Dec 27, 2005)

My name is Jay but everyone just calls me Spice.  I own Spicewine Ironworks and cook on the competitive BBQ Circuit. I am from Columbia Missouri.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the Smoking Meat forums, Spice! Good to have members come in from all sides of the spectrum.. amateurs and professionals alike.

Now that is what makes a forum such a wonderful thing.. a pool of knowledge and experience and a whole lot of willing students.. a winning combination!

Might as well join right in..


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Spice,
Just want to say welcome. I'll be looking forward to your posts.

Mike


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi there, Spice!

Welcome to our group. There are a lot of friendly folks here that I'm sure you will enjoy getting to know.

I, for one, will look forward to your posts and hope that you will share some of your tips & tricks from the pro bbq circuit!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 28, 2005)

I never heard of you.

LOL

Welcome Bro.


----------



## spice (Dec 28, 2005)

Bill :  You know that I had too much B.S. for just one site  :lol:   Good to see and old friend here.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome Spice!! Some how I miss this posting. Oh well better late that never.  Glad you found us and I hope that we can learn from your Comp. Circuit experience.


----------

